# is SSEP & MEP=95927? how many units?



## FractalMind (Aug 19, 2009)

Hello, I have a Spinal Instrumentation anesthesia service (00670=13 units) done but our anesthesiologist wants us to bill SSEP & MEP as addt'l service, can I use 95927? how many units can I assign? our 2009 relative value guide doesn't specify.

Thanks!


----------

